# Doe with decent sized cut on teat



## TAH (Jun 17, 2016)

Went out to milk this night and found a decent sized cut on my does teat. I separated her from the rest of the herd put down new clean bedding fresh water and hay. We put a oil on it and milked her out completely. I will get pics tomorrow morning when it is light. I hate seeing flesh and cuts.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 17, 2016)

That happened to one of mine. A three corner tear. The cut was not a deep one so decided to treat myself.  I used iodine. The same iodine that I use on umbilical cords. My thought was that I wanted it to dry quickly and scab over without infection. It worked out great. No infection and no lasting damage to her udder. Hope yours goes well.


----------



## TAH (Jun 17, 2016)

alsea1 said:


> That happened to one of mine. A three corner tear. The cut was not a deep one so decided to treat myself. I used iodine. The same iodine that I use on umbilical cords. My thought was that I wanted it to dry quickly and scab over without infection. It worked out great. No infection and no lasting damage to her udder. Hope yours goes well.


Okay thanks. What about Bedadine?


----------



## TAH (Jun 17, 2016)

When I was milking her, her udder seemed pretty warm. I have heard a warm udder is not good. Should I be worried about it? And she doesn't seem that intrested in eating.


----------



## TAH (Jun 17, 2016)

@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @OneFineAcre @frustratedearthmother  got any ideas.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 17, 2016)

Ouch, that makes me hurt just looking at it and that has to hurt when you milk her, poor girl. I would definitely take her temperature to start with. Honestly I am not sure if a goat could get mastitis from a wound like that or not, but she could get another kind of infection. If she has a fever I would call the vet because of antibiotics and milk withholding time and all that stuff.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 17, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Ouch, that makes me hurt just looking at it and that has to hurt when you milk her, poor girl. I would definitely take her temperature to start with. Honestly I am not sure if a goat could get mastitis from a wound like that or not, but she could get another kind of infection. If she has a fever I would call the vet because of antibiotics and milk withholding time and all that stuff.


x2


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 17, 2016)

Poor girl. I agree with Babs. At this point it doesn't look like it could be glued or sown back together. Keep it clean, I would wash it with chlorhexidine, but the iodine should work. 

I don't know the relationship you have with your vet, but if it were me I'd at least send a pic and see what the vet thinks. 

The only thing is that with those big tests that she has, once she fills that could stretch the wound. I would try and make sure she doesn't get overly full. 

If it starts attracting flys spray some screw worm spray on her teat.


----------



## TAH (Jun 17, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Poor girl. I agree with Babs. At this point it doesn't look like it could be glued or sown back together. Keep it clean, I would wash it with chlorhexidine, but the iodine should work.
> 
> I don't know the relationship you have with your vet, but if it were me I'd at least send a pic and see what the vet thinks.
> 
> ...


I haven't noticed any flies yet. We have no vet so I am not sure what to do on that realm of things. I have been milking her out three times a day.


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2016)

Milked her last night and her udder isn't warm anymore. The cut is healing nicely just in one day but it did a difference. We got some triple antibiotic so this should help a lot.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 18, 2016)

Good luck, I hope she continues to improve/heal well


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> Good luck, I hope she continues to improve/heal well


Me to. She is super painful when milking she trys to lay down to she can't be milked


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 18, 2016)

poor girl....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 18, 2016)

If possible, when you milk instead of grasping the top of the teat try and grasp below the cut. It takes longer to milk (not as much milk per squeeze) but the doe may not fight as much. I have had to do this when a doe had a sore teat due to kids. It can be a PITbutt at first but is has been worth it IMO.


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> If possible, when you milk instead of grasping the top of the teat try and grasp below the cut. It takes longer to milk (not as much milk per squeeze) but the doe may not fight as much. I have had to do this when a doe had a sore teat due to kids. It can be a PITbutt at first but is has been worth it IMO.


I will try that. Thank you.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 19, 2016)

After seeing the pic of the wound that's a nasty place for a doe in milk to have such a cut.
I would monitor her temp daily. If she runs a temp. that may indicate she has some kind of infection. That's when it can get tricky.  Def. need to keep her milked out though.
Hopefully it won't scar up too bad.
I have found in my short career of having livestock that you must find a vet in your area and establish a relationship with them before you really need them.
If they know you and have been to your farm and seen your animals they are far more likely to work with you on things. 
A couple years ago I had our vet out to do a farm call and look things over. It cost me a little. But now I can call them and if possible I can do a consult over the phone and pick up whatever meds. are needed. This service can save you tons of money in the long run. 
At some point we all will need to have the vet out. Its just part of owning livestock. We can do much of the care and doctoring ourselves, but there will be times when we must work with a good vet.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I don't remember if anyone mentioned it but a tetanus shot may be in order as well.


----------



## TAH (Jun 20, 2016)

alsea1 said:


> I don't remember if anyone mentioned it but a tetanus shot may be in order as well.


She has already had it. She isn't ready to have  other one yet. Thanks you all for your help.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 20, 2016)

There is the tetanus you give that is in the CD& T shot and there is the Tetanus anti toxin that you give if there is a serious injury.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 20, 2016)

It looks less like an injury and more like a split. One of my alpine does last year would get so full her or one of the other does would sometimes step on her udder and she got two tears/splits from it while it was full. They healed up fine but she was sore when we milked her. We watched her closely for any infection but she healed fine, no mastitis either. I think part of the reason mine happened was because it was in febuary/march so really cold and her skin was rather dry cause we couldnt put anything on it.


----------



## TAH (Jun 20, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> It looks less like an injury and more like a split. One of my alpine does last year would get so full her or one of the other does would sometimes step on her udder and she got two tears/splits from it while it was full. They healed up fine but she was sore when we milked her. We watched her closely for any infection but she healed fine, no mastitis either. I think part of the reason mine happened was because it was in febuary/march so really cold and her skin was rather dry cause we couldnt put anything on it.



We have several parts of our fence is barb wire, And our billy likes to jump it and take all his does with him. So my guess was bar wire or one of our other does stepped on it.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 20, 2016)

TAH said:


> We have several parts of our fence is barb wire, And our billy likes to jump it and take all his does with him. So my guess was bar wire or one of our other does stepped on it.



Oh i didnt think about barbed wire i would say if it was on the front side likely barbed wire...back side likely stepped on. But thats all just guesses, mainly i wanted to share that my doe healed up fine both times without any need for any intervention from us. There were no bugs out and cold weather, we put no dressing of any kind on it just gave her a clean stall she was healed in about a week. If honestly looked way worse then it was because of the fatty tissue in there and her being full of milk. After we milked her all out it was really a fairly small tear maybe 1-1.5" long. We thought about superglueing her back together but worried about trapping an infection in her udder.


----------

